# Basement Pellet stove installation



## Keep_warm (Nov 3, 2015)

Folks,

        This is my second year using a pellet stove in the basement, last year I did a temporary installation putting the exhaust pipe out one of the basement window to see how the pellet stove would handle heating up mainly the basement which I am in process of fixing up.  I am now in the process of making a permanent installation and decided to put the 3" exhaust pipe through the foundation in order to avoid putting a 6" hole through the rafters to accommodate the thimble (Also this method I believe is safer).  Drilled a 4" hole on the foundation and the exhaust will protrude straight out about a foot and a half away from the outside wall. The pipe will be a little over 2' from the outside ground which has 3/4 inch stone underneath
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

I am enclosing a picture of the inside. The question I have is I need to seal the exhaust pipe going through the foundation, there is a gap of approximately 1/8 of an inch.  What can I use to properly seal the gap?

Any other recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Tony


----------



## newharmonoldstove (Nov 3, 2015)

Keep_warm said:


> Folks,
> 
> This is my second year using a pellet stove in the basement, last year I did a temporary installation putting the exhaust pipe out one of the basement window to see how the pellet stove would handle heating up mainly the basement which I am in process of fixing up.  I am now in the process of making a permanent installation and decided to put the 3" exhaust pipe through the foundation in order to avoid putting a 6" hole through the rafters to accommodate the thimble (Also this method I believe is safer).  Drilled a 4" hole on the foundation and the exhaust will protrude straight out about a foot and a half away from the outside wall. The pipe will be a little over 2' from the outside ground which has 3/4 inch stone underneath
> 
> ...


Hey Tony.


Keep_warm said:


> Folks,
> 
> This is my second year using a pellet stove in the basement, last year I did a temporary installation putting the exhaust pipe out one of the basement window to see how the pellet stove would handle heating up mainly the basement which I am in process of fixing up.  I am now in the process of making a permanent installation and decided to put the 3" exhaust pipe through the foundation in order to avoid putting a 6" hole through the rafters to accommodate the thimble (Also this method I believe is safer).  Drilled a 4" hole on the foundation and the exhaust will protrude straight out about a foot and a half away from the outside wall. The pipe will be a little over 2' from the outside ground which has 3/4 inch stone underneath
> 
> ...


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2015)

Keep_warm said:


> Folks,
> 
> This is my second year using a pellet stove in the basement, last year I did a temporary installation putting the exhaust pipe out one of the basement window to see how the pellet stove would handle heating up mainly the basement which I am in process of fixing up.  I am now in the process of making a permanent installation and decided to put the 3" exhaust pipe through the foundation in order to avoid putting a 6" hole through the rafters to accommodate the thimble (Also this method I believe is safer).  Drilled a 4" hole on the foundation and the exhaust will protrude straight out about a foot and a half away from the outside wall. The pipe will be a little over 2' from the outside ground which has 3/4 inch stone underneath
> 
> ...


 
We always use Hydraulic Cement for this application. It will expand as it sets up & create an airtight & watertight seal.
You can get it in one gallon buckets at the local building supply centers. You need to mix it & you need to apply it fairly
quickly as it does dry in a short period of time.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 3, 2015)

Fire Caulk


----------



## johneh (Nov 3, 2015)

Use an Hydraulic cement or hi temp silicone
Yes seal it you don't need moisture and a draft coming in


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 3, 2015)

The only thing that concerns me is the proximity of your exhaust pipe to the wooden 2x4’s on top of the concrete. Looks awfully close from the picture you’ve taken.


----------



## The Coopers (Nov 3, 2015)

Would it be possible to see any pictures of your outside?


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 3, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> The only thing that concerns me is the proximity of your exhaust pipe to the wooden 2x4’s on top of the concrete. Looks awfully close from the picture you’ve taken.



It's just short of 2", actually 2" if I put the pipe sitting on the bottom edge of the hole.  I had to put it there in order to get the 2ft clearance on the outside.

Is that a big concern?  I figured it would be ok since I believe a normal thimble has 2" of separation.  Air vs. concrete of course.

I suppose air is a better insulator than concrete, but on the other side concrete will be cooler since it is exposed to the outside cold.

Any others have a thought on this?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 3, 2015)

The Coopers said:


> Would it be possible to see any pictures of your outside?



I will post a picture of the outside tomorrow.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 3, 2015)

i would think the clearance from wood is fine.  our venting runs 3 or 4 inches from the interior wall all the way up and out.

don't let the snow pack in on and around your vent though.
though it will melt the snow, i still wouldn't want to let it get buried.
a modest vertical rise outside could be helpful. at least then you wouldn't have to always be thinking about whether it's clear or not at the termination.


----------



## Cory S (Nov 3, 2015)

I would add 18-24" of vertical rise outside, with a breathable cap on top.


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 3, 2015)

St_Earl said:


> i would think the clearance from wood is fine.  our venting runs 3 or 4 inches from the interior wall all the way up and out.
> 
> don't let the snow pack in on and around your vent though.
> though it will melt the snow, i still wouldn't want to let it get buried.
> a modest vertical rise outside could be helpful. at least then you wouldn't have to always be thinking about whether it's clear or not at the termination.



Yes I will keep an eye on the snow piling up, it usually does not pile in that area but it could happen if it is wind driven.  Like you say it would also melt.

If it looks like it could be a problem going forward I do have the option of adding a few feet of rise in the outside since I don't have windows in that area that would violate clearances, however I would prefer to keep in simple.

Thanks for the feedback.

Tony


----------



## bogieb (Nov 4, 2015)

Keep_warm said:


> It's just short of 2", actually 2" if I put the pipe sitting on the bottom edge of the hole.  I had to put it there in order to get the 2ft clearance on the outside.
> 
> Is that a big concern?  I figured it would be ok since I believe a normal thimble has 2" of separation.  Air vs. concrete of course.
> 
> Tony



I would read up on what the pipe manufacturer says clearance is needed from combustibles. For some it is 1", for others 2".


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 4, 2015)

The Coopers said:


> Would it be possible to see any pictures of your outside?



From the bottom edge of the exhaust to the ground is 2'


----------



## The Coopers (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks!
We have a basement install and we ended up adding a elbow outside and then another 36" of pipe straight up


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 4, 2015)

The Coopers said:


> Thanks!
> We have a basement install and we ended up adding a elbow outside and then another 36" of pipe straight up



Unless I am mistaken you can not use an elbow in that application, you need to use a Tee adapter with a clean out to catch the ash.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 4, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> The only thing that concerns me is the proximity of your exhaust pipe to the wooden 2x4’s on top of the concrete. Looks awfully close from the picture you’ve taken.


How could that be a problem when the insulated pipes for pellet stoves go right through drywall with almost no gap?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 4, 2015)

Keep_warm said:


> Unless I am mistaken you can not use an elbow in that application, you need to use a Tee adapter with a clean out to catch the ash.


Can not, isn't exactly accurate. I believe it is suggested.
It just makes it easier to clean, but has no advantage over an elbow
as far as exhausting.

Dan


----------



## Keep_warm (Nov 4, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Can not, isn't exactly accurate. I believe it is suggested.
> It just makes it easier to clean, but has no advantage over an elbow
> as far as exhausting.
> 
> Dan


My understanding is that ash that does not make it up and out the vertical pipe will fall back down and collect at the bottom of the elbow causing a potential restriction with time.  The Tee will prevent that.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Nov 4, 2015)

LOL, ever see a Tee connection after a ton of crap pellets? A Tee will get you longer intervals between leaf blower cleanings when compared to an elbow for sure, but an elbow isn't a show stopper.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 4, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> How could that be a problem when the insulated pipes for pellet stoves go right through drywall with almost no gap?


A thimble is required for that scenario.


----------

